# Rough idle on Drive



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Lately i m getting a kind of misfire when stopped in Drive or Reverse. I took all the plugs out and didn t see any abnormal discoloration. I ve unplugged the coils one by one and the engine almost stalled every time.
Yesterday i saw a clear stretch and decided to floor it up to pretty much top speed. When 2nd speed kicked in, engine light flashed twice, but ran smooth up to 160km/h. 
I ve cheked the codes and had a p0302 stored. The plug was removed and it was shattered, i m just hoping that the small bits of ceramic won t damage the combustion chamber  . I had the old plugs in the garage so that one was replaced. I ll see how it s going to run this week. 


Two weeks ago i took an endoscope camera and put it in each cylinder. I was after 2 days stopped outside at -15c and put in the garage. It would explain the condensation (or gas) inside the cylinders. https://youtu.be/H7EekQCpMtU


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Darn. Did the broken bits get into the engine? Guess it would have been hard to tell without removing the plug.
https://mechanics.stackexchange.com...-plug-broke-off-in-engine-can-i-drive-the-car

Based on the above, if you drive it with ceramic bits in the cylinder it will definitely damage the engine. That really sucks.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

After vacuuming the hole, i ve putted the camera through the plug hole and saw 2 or 3 very small ceramic flakes inside( same size as in the photo) 
I m having a busy week, i ll try to remove the plug to see( film) if damage is being done. 
If this had happened in summer, i would stop using the car and tried to remove it by filling it with gas and pumping it out.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well good luck. Hope you are able to get those bits out. I am curious how would filling it with gas work??? Aren't the pieces sitting on top of the second piston?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

quadraria10 said:


> Well good luck. Hope you are able to get those bits out. I am curious how would filling it with gas work??? Aren't the pieces sitting on top of the second piston?


The most effective way, I think, could be inserting a small tube linked to the vacuum and sniff it. 
I don t think they will stay flat on top of the piston, chaos inside of the piston during combustion is more of a reality. 

Today i had no problem of rough idle, either cold or hot(20 min highway drive).
I m planning on taking the plug out again this week and film the inside.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Well it does not look that bad,here is a another shot from the inside
https://youtu.be/DVHEn30MLCs


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well, lets hope its ok. Love the camera work but I have no clue what I should be looking for, lol.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

quadraria10 said:


> Well, lets hope its ok. Love the camera work but I have no clue what I should be looking for, lol.


I m looking for scratches on the walls. To me they look polished, i ll check now and then to see if there will be any changes. 

The camera i m using is 6 meters long and the phone recording has a bad connection
I have to bend a bit the cable to see the inner walls and then twist the cable to make it turn. 

This winter better be over in 2 or 3 weeks or i ll put this camera through the throttle body(pcv valve connection) untill i find the intake valves.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

6 meter long camera? You are bringing back bad colonoscopy memories. I hear you about the winter, but February isn't even over yet.


----------

